# New to me -Tissot Visodate Seastar PR 516



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

New purchase.
Vintage 1969 'Tissot Visodate Seastar PR 516'
Vintage is the way to go (I think)


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Great looking Tissot, vintage definitely has its merits. :thumbsup:


----------

